# Eukanuba Puppy Large Breed puppy food



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thor our BLACK GS puppy is now 4 months old, I started him on Iams, but have switched to EUKANUBA large breed puppy food, wanting to give our puppy the best possible food within my budget, he just got his rabbie shot n last set of distemper n parvo shots, he wieghs 37lbs, and as U can see by his pics looks very healthy n has a beautiful shiny coat, I do give him one raw egg along with the shell in his food once a week, he loves it. Would welcome any advice or suggestions that would continue to give our puppy the best opportunties to continue growing n staying healthy. Thanks Rj n Thor.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I use Diamond Naturals and Canidae dog food. For the Diamond Naturals I pay 30 dollars for a 40 pound bag of dog food and it lasts me 2 weeks with 2 80 pound dogs. The Canidae is a little more expensive but better quality. I don't really care for Iams or Eukanuba because they have grain in them, especially corn and Apollo is sickly allergic to corn. You can get diamond at feed stores and such.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is Diamond Naturals large breed lamb and rice:
*Ingredients*

Lamb meal, ground rice, cracked pearled barley, millet, egg product, rice bran, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried plain beet pulp, flaxseed, natural flavor, fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, L-Carnitine, vitamin E supplement, chondroitin sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


Now, you really cannot completely ignore everything past the chicken fat, but the majority of the food should be up to the chicken fat. 



First ingredient Lamb meal, great. (if this was Lamb, I would not feed this no matter what, because that would be 70% water, and probably much less in volume than all those other foods)


Then, bring on the grains. Prior to chicken fat, you have ground rice, cracked barley, millet, and rice bran. The egg product is probably a large portion of the 22% protein. 



Why do they put ground rice and rice bran in the foods? Well, they do that because if you have different forms of the same thing, you can have more of that ingredient than the meat source that is listed first. Chances are the ground rice and rice bran combined is more than the lamb meal. Then you have the barley and millet. 



So if you think you are not doing grains, you are. And lots of them. Canidae which is also manufactured at Diamond does the same thing, fragmenting their grains. At least they have three or four meat sources, but, they definitely have grains, both brown rice and white rice, rice flour, rice bran etc. The major problem with their deal is why put all that white rice in there? It has very little nutritional value. 



I mean it is better than Pet Botonics where they call it chicken and brown rice meal, and the first mention of brown rice is brown rice flour which is located below SALT on the ingredient list. I mean, how much brown rice can be in there if it is less then the volume of salt? 
Sick sick sick. 



This is your Eucanuba large breed puppy formula with its 100% nutrition and 0% filler:
*Ingredients*
Chicken, Corn Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal (Natural source of Chondroitin Sulfate and Glucosamine), Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Brewers Dried Yeast, Fish Meal, Potassium Chloride, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Inositol, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Vitamin E Supplement, Marigold, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

First ingredient, chicken which is 70% water. It would be better if this was chicken meal.
Corn meal is next. 
Then Chicken by-product meal, which could be ok. By-products could actually be edible parts of the chicken, like livers, hearts, but it can also be some questionable stuff. Still, probably a source of animal protein.

I think your shiney coat could be because they have more fish oil in this than chicken fat. Interesting. 

There is more dried yeast than fish meal or chicken fat. Makes me wonder a little bit.

The sorgum and brewers rice are fillers. But I do not see any reason for not using grains within reason. 

The dried beat pulp in the right proportions will help firm up the stool. 

But if chicken in the first ingredient, why do they need to add chicken flavor??? 

Well, at least they are not sweetening it up with molassis. 

Generally, I would suggest not even bothering with puppy food and going with a good all life stages food. For puppies, I really do not like the idea of a grain free food.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I have a big bag that I just bought on Sunday, I'm taking it back, and I thought I was buying him top of the line, but it seems from reading the last message from Selzer i've been doing the opposite. Thanks to both for the input n for the advice.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Is anybody familiar with Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Blue Longevity for Puppy?


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

rjThor said:


> Thanks guys, I have a big bag that I just bought on Sunday, I'm taking it back, and I thought I was buying him top of the line, but it seems from reading the last message from Selzer i've been doing the opposite. Thanks to both for the input n for the advice.


...it’s so hard to do the right thing when you have manufactures “gaming you” with their strategically placed words to con you into believing that that you are buying the best thing for your pets. :hammer:

it’s the same thing with your two legged family as well. My kiddos always try to con into buying them these huge bags of candy that they tell me are good for them because they are “fat free”. My response is “so is a pound of salt” are you going to wolf that down as well?” :rofl:


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Take a look at this review site..look up the foods you have in mind..than look up some of the six star rated kibbles..
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You might want to go with five star for puppies, since six star are all grain free. 

It is not a guarantee that the food will work for your pup, so you might have to try a couple before you settle on one.

Also, the price will be significantly higher than what you are currently paying. However, you will generally have to feed significantly less than the lower quality kibbles. I mean, if you have to feed 7 cups of Old Roy, or 3 cups of Solid Gold, then paying more than twice for the same volume of the better food makes sense. 

Good luck. Dog food could become a religion. There is an awful lot to it. Lots of it is marketing. 

Going just by ingredient lists tells you nothing about the quality of the ingredients or where they are sourced. The dog foods that are advertised on television and sold in grocery stores are spending a lot of money on advertising, and usually the ingredients suffer. Grain-Free and Organic and special formulas for your particular breed of dog -- GSD-24 all of these are marketing ploys too. 

There are good foods out there. I prefer to stay away from Diamond (manufacturer) which knocks out many foods lots of people like, like Chicken Soup, Taste of the Wild, Diamond, Canidae and others. I like Eagle, Solid Gold (not sure if that is made by Diamond), Prarie Raw Instinct, Wellness, and some others. Lots of people on here like Origen. l used to like Evangers, but they were caught cheating on their utitlies. If they cheat one person or a company, they will probably cheat others. Cannot trust them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

rjThor said:


> Is anybody familiar with Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Blue Longevity for Puppy?


I fed my GSD Solid Gold Wolf Cub and we had great results. I even recommend it to my friends and family that have large breed puppies, they have all had good results.

My puppy next year will be put on SG Wolf Cub too.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Wellness LBP seems to do just find for our boy. I picked the Wellness even though they are not THE best I liked the reviews it has received here and other places. I also like how they will list Min & Max calcium for their LBP formula and not recommend the CORE products for puppies willingly. This says a lot to me compared to a lot of their competitors. I know you can obtain that info from contacting the manufacturers directly but to me that is too much work. Wellness states that info on the bag or website where it is easy to find. Baron will be eating Wellness CORE or Orijen Grain Free when he is old enough.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that has responded to my post, It really opened my eyes, and got me to do some research on my own, I ended up taking the new bag of the EUKANUBA back to Petsmart, and went over to Petco and got our puppy Thor a 33lb bag of SOLID GOLD WOLF CUB. Everyone has been a big help n I appreciate all the advice that I'm given on here. Thanks...


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

It's good to hear he is on a better quality food now.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good for you in choosing a good quality kibble!


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

Very interesting read! The breeder of my boy had him on Eukanuba and gave me the biggest bag of food for him. She highly recommends it... After reading this, I'll definitely be changing him onto new food at the end of the bag.

I also know that IAMS (which also make Eukanuba) test on German
Shepherds inhumanely to make their 'optimum' food.. Grrr


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

RebeccaSierra24 said:


> I also know that IAMS (which also make Eukanuba) test on German
> Shepherds inhumanely to make their 'optimum' food.. Grrr


That's a serious claim. Can you provide some proof of this?


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> That's a serious claim. Can you provide some proof of this?


You can find it on the PETA website.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

PETA isn't a credible source for information.

And good choice on the Solid Gold.  I'm a huge fan of their products, hope it works for your pup!


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

*foods*

I read all these threads about dog foods and I just don't get it. My dog was on Blue Buffalo, then Solid Gold and both caused her to have multiple problems, too much calcium in her blood, swollen joints, uti's, and diarrhea. I have switched her to Eukanuba she loves it. I went to multiple vets 3 actually about what food to put her on. They all said Eukanuba is a great food and a lot of these high quality foods suchs as Blue buffalo are not certified and have hidden fillers not listed in the ingredients. She has had zero problems on Eukanuba and it works for her. Get what works for your dog and sometimes the most expenisve food might not work.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Luxie said:


> I read all these threads about dog foods and I just don't get it. My dog was on Blue Buffalo, then Solid Gold and both caused her to have multiple problems, too much calcium in her blood, swollen joints, uti's, and diarrhea. I have switched her to Eukanuba she loves it. I went to multiple vets 3 actually about what food to put her on. They all said Eukanuba is a great food and a lot of these high quality foods suchs as Blue buffalo are not certified and have hidden fillers not listed in the ingredients. She has had zero problems on Eukanuba and it works for her. Get what works for your dog and sometimes the most expenisve food might not work.


In another thread, you say that your dog is 6 months old, sometimes Blue Buffalo is too rich for puppies. When you switched foods, did you switch right away or did you gradually make the switch over the period of 1-2 weeks? 

It's not about buying the most expensive food, it's about buying a kibble that has better ingredients.

I would keep looking at other kibbles to put her on instead of Eukanuba sick

JMO


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You can count on vets to recommend Eukanuba or Science diet, yup.

Eukanuba must have a great additive for coats because it does make a shiney coat. grains that make your coat shine! Uh huh. It sells their food though because people equate the shine with quality.

But, it is just a deal these days trying to figure out the foods. Manufacturers know all the tricks.

If you use an all life stages food on a puppy, be sure and check calcium amounts. Not all all life stages foods are for pups. Go figure!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Samba said:


> You can count on vets to recommend Eukanuba or Science diet, yup.
> 
> Eukanuba must have a great additive for coats because it does make a shiney coat. grains that make your coat shine! Uh huh. It sells their food though because people equate the shine with quality.
> 
> ...


Shiny coat is the result of good health and proper nutrition, ie the right balance on fats and high quality protein. 

It is not a trick.


----------

